# Lost Amazon Complex found



## Vladd67 (Jan 5, 2010)

Amazon explorers uncover signs of a real El Dorado | World news | guardian.co.uk
Lost Amazon civilisation revealed as forests cleared for cattle grazing | Mail Online
"Lost" Amazon Complex Found; Shapes Seen by Satellite
Wonder how much forest was cleared to find this?


----------



## Jardax (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw a report in TV about it. These people created a ways in jungle wide as European highways and they also created a non natural quality black tilth much better than amazonian tilth is. Specialist wish to invent how they did it because this tilth can be a good answer for tropical famine.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 10, 2010)

Vladd67 said:


> Amazon explorers uncover signs of a real El Dorado | World news | guardian.co.uk
> Lost Amazon civilisation revealed as forests cleared for cattle grazing | Mail Online
> "Lost" Amazon Complex Found; Shapes Seen by Satellite
> Wonder how much forest was cleared to find this?


 
I've been following this story quite closely, as it's a topic that interests me, having read both Charles Mann's *1491: New Revelations of the Americas Before Columbus* and *The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon* by David Grann, both of which touch on the possibilities that there was a large-scale civilization in the Amazon basin well before European contact.

Grann's book is especially interesting in this context because it looks at Percy Fawcett's search for evidence of such a civilization before his disappearance, in 1925, in the same area where this new find was made.  It also talks about, at the end of the book, some of the work by archaeologists to find such evidence.  (Fawcett was an explorer, not an archaeologist.)

This is an important discovery in that it overturns the reigning paradigm that the Amazon basin has never been able to support more than small groups of individuals.

It is unfortunate that this find could only be made after parts of the Amazon forest were clear-cut, but it must be remembered that this clear-cutting was done by those wanting to exploit the resources of the region, not for the convenience of archaeologists looking for artifacts.


----------

